# Piggyback



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have seen several people towing other trailers behind their campers. I have mostly seen people with fifth wheels. I have yet to see anyone do it with a bumper pull. If anyone does this with a bumper pull, let me know. I'm a little too scared of the sway to try it out myself.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is one member who pulled a small boat for fishing behind a TT. Can t remember who. Browse the galleries, you would be sure to find the pic.

John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There is a couple of people here that want to see me hook my 27' to the back of the 32' I think I might be violating a few laws with that one







But wouldn't the heads turn









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> There is a couple of people here that want to see me hook my 27' to the back of the 32' I think I might be violating a few laws with that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Let me know when you're planning that trip so I can be sure to stay OFF the roads!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I see bumper pulled trailers pulling atv trailers pretty regularly round here..

Carey


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

No, that is NOT me!!!

It was another member.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Isn't there only a few States that allow double towing
I sure wouldn't want to do it

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

This is a big







in California


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My guess is the few states that allow it also allow triple 28 tractor trailers because of room or open highways.

John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Towing law links

Double RV trailers are allowed in some western states including Idaho. But driver beware as each state has differing equipment and licensing requirements. I would check with the individual states that you travel in to ensure you don't have a problem with Smokey the Bear!

For sure not able to RV double trailer tow in Washington and California!

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3

Edit: Link 4

Map Guy


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i sometimes have a hard time backing my TT already!! must be quite a trick







to back up a tandem trailer set!! I bet it can't be done, not even to back up perfectly straight.

scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

stapless said:


> i sometimes have a hard time backing my TT already!! must be quite a trick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree...

with the boat shown above, I'm guessing it take him all of 3 mins to unhook the boat and then get ready back in the Outback.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> There is a couple of people here that want to see me hook my 27' to the back of the 32' I think I might be violating a few laws with that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am one of those few. Still waiting to see the twins!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

skippershe said:


> This is a big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a 5'r pulling a toad every once-in-a-while on 101. Looks crazy to me!


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I do pull a small trailer on occasion (4'x4') that I purchased from harbor freight a few years ago that I used to put the coolers and chairs on when we went to the beach in the Jeep Wrangler. After the last 95 degree trip my DW said enough was enough. Still had the trailer when we bought the TT so I put a reciever on the bumper of the TT and we use the trailer now for hauling the beach cart and chairs to hauling the generator and fuel when we tailgate. Total wieght of cargo and trailer is never over 300 pounds.

The key to anything is safety and comfort zone of doing it. As for hauling a boat or PWC (which I have) I'm skeptical of my reciever. It it was mounted to the frame instead of the bumper I don't see a problem depending on State laws which is ok in Alabama.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Ball to ball is illegal in California. I'm told, haven't checked it out, you can pull a trailer with a fifth wheel in California if you have a commercial license.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> Ball to ball is illegal in California. I'm told, haven't checked it out, you can pull a trailer with a fifth wheel in California if you have a commercial license.


According to CA DMV Class A Commercial required to tow two trailer combo of any kind -for hire or not. There are length and equipment requirements in addition to licensing requirements. CHIP's does not like RV double trailer combos....
Edit: CA DMV License Info

Map Guy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

WILKINS3 said:


> The key to anything is safety and comfort zone of doing it. As for hauling a boat or PWC (which I have) I'm skeptical of my reciever. It it was mounted to the frame instead of the bumper I don't see a problem depending on State laws which is ok in Alabama.


I wouldn't pull anything with a receiver mounted to an OB bumper.

It may just be me, but if the welds on the bumper mount crack and fail with a bumper mounted bike rack attached, I sure wouldn't tow a trailer with it.

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i sometimes have a hard time backing my TT already!! must be quite a trick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree...

with the boat shown above, I'm guessing it take him all of 3 mins to unhook the boat and then get ready back in the Outback.
[/quote]

I have a few trucker buds who can back two trailers pretty easilly.. It just takes some practice.. It can be done..

Carey


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

I am a law enforcement officer in Florida and I can tell you without a doubt that is a







here. Don't drive through Florida they are very strict with towing. FHP, DOT, and local LE.


----------

